# pics of my 2 Uroplatus Henkeli



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

Lulu the female (the lighter colored smaller one)
Ziggy the male (the bigger darker one)


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

kinda reminds me of jurassic park.....


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice! How big is their enclosure?


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

i have em in a home made enclosure its mostly screen and the frame is pvc .... 36" tall, 30" wide, and 15"deep. it came out to be 76 gallons i think.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Cool. Here is a Tank Volume Calculator: http://www.fishprofiles.com/interactive/co...t.asp?type=tvol


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool man


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Those look bad ass.


----------

